
Uber an avatar of innovation and progress? [pdf] - mikevm
http://horanaviation.com/uploads/uber170310pandoavatar.pdf
======
mikevm
See Huber Horan's full series of articles on Uber:
[http://horanaviation.com/Uber.html](http://horanaviation.com/Uber.html)

